# Church Cross (Inside)



## jdm2lpm (Jul 25, 2011)

My church does not have a cross, and I volunteered to make it. I have no experience in woodworking, but I have been looking for a project to get me started. I have decided to use a 2×6x8 for the height, and a 2×6x5 for the cross section.

I am going to use a half lap joint for the joinery.
http://www.timberframe-tools.com/ref/handwork-wood/images/264-14.png

My problem is the base. I do not have a clue how to build a sturdy base for this 8 foot board with a 5 foot board crossing. If anyone has an idea I would love to hear them. I am a visual learner, so any pictures would be great.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I once made a cross or atop our church that was 14 feet tall and was mounted 35 feet in the air on top of a steeple. IT is a fun project. Your cross will be free standing, not mounted to a wall? IF it is I would guess you will need a 5 foot X 5 foot base so that it is sure not to fall over and attached at the base with triangular gussets.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

You could have it fastened to the wall or hung with chains from the ceiling beams as was in the church I attended growing up.


----------

